# My Modest Collection



## macluver (Sep 30, 2006)

I've just started getting MAC earlier this year, so my collection is still small, so I'm including all my other makeup too!






My MAC:
Pleasureful Blushcreme
Pink Swoon and Honour Blushes
Electric Eel, Mulch, and Honesty Eye Shadows 
Rainbeau and Acrylicka Lacquers
Bliss Me, Oyster Girl, Ornamental, Prrr, Tittle Tassle, Impish, Revealing, C-Thru, and Explicit Lip Glasses
Satiate and Midimauve Lipsticks
Sweet Brulee Lip Tasti
Tan Ray Paint
Sweet Sage Fluidline
Gracious Me Shadestick
Powersurge and Tarnish Eye Kohls
Goldmousse Shimmersouffle
Lovely Lily Pigment (full size)
Fuchsia Pigment vial
pigment samples: Golden Olive, Naked, Violet, Copper Sparkle, Goldenaire, Frozen White, Kitschmas, Shimmertime, Dazzleray, Rich Purple, Dark Soul, and Sunpepper





Dessert - Slide and Creamy Lip Glosses
Stila - Bouquet, Apricot, and Passion Fruit Lip Glazes
Stila It Gloss in Gorgeous 
Bare Escentuals Lip Glosses in Truffle and Friendship 
NARS Lip Gloss in Harlow 
Nicole Miller Lip Gloss in Sugar Cookie 
Smashbox Lip Gloss in Smashing Desire 
Bobbi Brown Lip Gloss in Sand Sugar
Lancome Star Gloss in Angelic
Hard Candy Raspberry Lip Sorbet
Rocket City Lip Glosses in First Class and Come Fly with Me 
Clinique Superbalms in Mango Tint and Raspberry Tint 
Lancome Juicy Tubes in Fruity Pop
Molton Brown Lipsaver
Venom Flash
Lip Venom 
Too Faced Lip Injection 
Sugar Lip LIghts 26 Red
Dessert Mini Lip Glosses in Bubble Gum, Cinnamon Hearts, Banana Split, Peppermint Swirl, Juicy, Slip, Luscious, and Dreamy
Estee Lauder Pure Color Lipstick in Tiger Eye 
Bare Escentuals Lipstick in Remember
Clinique Lipstick in Pink Plum 





Bare Escentuals Eyeshadows - Gossamer, Nude Beach, 2000, Heart, Trust, Hyacinth, Tortoise, and Reveal 
Sephora Dawn Eye Dew 
Urban Decay Cream Eyeshadow in Gotham and Knee High 
Stila Eyeshadow Compact from Must-Haves collection 
NARS eyeshadow duos in Ireland and South Pacific
NARS Orgasm Blush
Stila All Over Shimmer *3
Urban Decay Skull Eyeshadow Palette
Stila Kajal Eye Liners in Gold, Silver, and Bronze
Urban Decay Pleather Pencil in Rubber
Bourjois Illuminateur du Regard Eyeshadow 
Stila Water Lily Rouge Pot
Stila Honey Shadow Pot
Laura Mercier Desire Eyeshadow 
Becca Shimmer Powder in Princess
Stila Convertible Color in Petunia
BeneFit Dr Feel Good
Urban Decay Eyeshadow in Shotgun
Stila All Over Shimmer *9
Ulta Lilac Mist Eyeshadow
Tarte Glistening Powder in Sugar Daddy
3 blue Sephora eyeshadows





Urban Decay Nail Polishes in Strip and Kiss
Urban Decay Flavored Body Powders in Gingersnap, Caramel, and Cocoa
NARS The Multiple in St Barts
Chanel Base & Top Coat
MAC Oak Lip Liner 
BeneFit Gilded
Dessert Bunny Lip Gloss

And then most of my drug store makeup and Mary Kay:









Added 10/23:




BECCA
Travel Brush Set
Jewel Dust – Luella, Mazikeen, and Nixie 
Glossy Lip Tint – Granita
Eyeshadow – Satin
Cream Eye Color – Ametrine 
Mini jar of Angel  Loose Shimmer Powder
Loose Shimmer Powder – Athena, Gypsy, Mermaid, and Odette 
Other 
Estee Lauder GWP More Than Mascara 
EL Pure Color Long Lasting Lipstick – Sugar Honey 
Clinique Long Last Soft Shine Lipstick – Glow Bronze 
Clinique Color Surge Lipstick – Gilded Pink
CLinique Color Surge Lipstick – Pure Posh 
Stila Glaze Lip Liner – Pink 
Cover Girl Lash Extract Mascara
Dessert Sunny Lip Fragrance Gloss 
NARS Sweet Dreams Lip Gloss
Fresh Blush Powder – Tropic of Nectar
Flirt! I’m Whipped Eyeshadow Mousse in Midnight Disco and High Maintenance 





MAC
Take Wing Quad
Improper Copper CCB
Hyacinth Eye Kohl 
Lipsticks – Twig and Ramblin’ Rose 
Lip Glasses – La La Libertine, Pinkular, Spirited, Sizzlepeach, and Zazoom 
Full sized pigments: Pink Bronze and Fairylite
Violet Gloss
Pigment samples: Pink Opal, Pink Pearl, Azreal Blue, Coco, Pinked Mauve, Frost, Tan, Rose, Crystalled Purple, and Melon


----------



## geminia (Sep 30, 2006)

Great collection


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 30, 2006)

lovely collection


----------



## Saints (Sep 30, 2006)

Very nice collection!


----------



## Saints (Sep 30, 2006)

Very nice collection!


----------



## MACFreak (Sep 30, 2006)

very nice.Its a great start


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Oct 1, 2006)

Wow, nice!


----------



## MSadieMommy (Oct 1, 2006)

nice collection


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Oct 1, 2006)

Fabalous Collections!!! = )


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Oct 1, 2006)

*Why, you have a stellar collection!!!!  Very eclectic!!!*

*How do you like the Becca Shimmer Powder??*

*Another question; do you like the Nars eyeshadow duos....thinking 'bout gettin' me some...but they are pricey...I'd like to make sure they're worth getting before spending the money on them (when I could spend that money on MAC if the duos aren't worth it!).*

*I enjoyed checking out your collection...thanks for posting!*

*



*


----------



## macluver (Oct 1, 2006)

I love the Becca shimmer powder. I have 5 more coming in a swap. I'm so excited! (Then, I'll just need 2 more and I'll have one of each current color! Yay!)

And the NARS eyeshadows are heavily pigmented, so I love that. So, yeah they are pretty pricey, but I find I don't use as much as with other eyeshadows because it is so pigmented. 

Thank you!!!


----------



## M.a.c. Queen (Oct 1, 2006)

nice collections


----------

